# Looking for a Jennings Expert



## the Apache (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Jennings Arrowstar, Master Hunter, that was given to me. It is in beautiful condition, I had the string and cables replaced. However, the draw length is 31", my draw length is 27". The archery shop said the draw lenght is not adjustible that when it rolls over, go to my anchor point and release. The guy at the shop is an old timer who said that he worked on these bows a long time ago.
Is this correct?


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

That is correct. The diameter of the eccentric wheels determined the draw lenght. The larger the wheel the longer the draw. Every 1/4 inch added to the wheel the draw increased by app. 2 inches.


----------

